# Trigger Job on P938



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Just picked up my P938 from my gunsmith who worked on my trigger. Measured pull before the work was 8 pounds after is 6.5 pounds. Trigger is smooth and very crisp. Polished all internals with no cutting or replacement of factory parts. Very happy with the results. Have been using this gunsmith for over 20 years. He does outstanding work.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

How about a range report....


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> How about a range report....


Went to the range yesterday. Took about 5 rounds to get use to the new trigger pull. Once I did my accuracy was excellent. I usually shoot from 5-7 yards and have no trouble keeping all rounds in the head or the red circle at center mass. For a short barrel gun it is amazingly accurate. Never leave home without it.


----------

